# NetworkManager messes up with eth0 and wlan0 [SOLVED]

## vuakko

I'm trying to connect to a WPA2 Personal PSK-AES network. To do this I choose "Connect to 802.1X Protected Wired Network"

from nm-applet, input ESSID and try connecting. There's a multitude of problems:

The /var/log/messages says 'SET_NETWORK 0 key_mgmt IEEE8021X'. I think this should say WPA2 or similar

Why does it say "802.1X Protected Wired Network"?

The log has only "Activation (eth0)" type of messages even though eth0 is my physical ethernet and wlan0 is my wireless.

On the other hand the applet says that both of them are wired?! How do I fix this mess?

Some people say that one should configure wpa-supplicant first, some say you shouldn't configure it at all. What's right?

This is my first test of networkmanager, before this I've only needed to use unencrypted networks with iwlist and iwconfig.

I've got Intel's iwlwifi-5000 driver (for 2.6.27) and networkmanager-0.6.6.Last edited by vuakko on Tue Jan 20, 2009 7:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

# rc-update show

```

----------

## vuakko

Sure. Here are the init scripts:

```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  811 2008-09-01 11:59 acpid*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6.5K 2008-09-03 06:43 alsasound*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3.4K 2008-10-21 20:44 bootmisc* 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.8K 2008-10-21 20:44 consolefont*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  540 2008-09-01 09:45 consolekit* 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.7K 2008-08-31 00:43 crypto-loop*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  286 2008-10-21 21:30 cupsd*      

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.2K 2008-10-09 12:28 dbus*       

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  620 2008-09-01 09:02 device-mapper*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  458 2008-09-17 07:50 dhcdbd*       

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2.0K 2008-09-17 07:49 dhcpd*        

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  736 2008-09-17 07:49 dhcrelay*     

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  660 2008-09-01 09:02 dmcrypt*      

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  547 2008-09-01 09:02 dmeventd*     

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.3K 2008-08-30 09:22 fbcondecor*                                    

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.6K 2008-08-31 02:36 fcron*                                         

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.9K 2008-10-21 20:44 fsck*                                          

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 2008-10-21 20:44 functions.sh -> //lib64/rc/sh/functions.sh     

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  756 2008-08-31 15:51 fuse*                                          

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  528 2008-09-01 13:35 git-daemon*                                    

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  951 2008-08-31 00:35 gpm*                                           

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.1K 2008-09-01 10:52 hald*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3.3K 2008-10-21 20:44 halt.sh*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3.4K 2008-09-11 07:38 hdparm*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2.6K 2008-08-30 07:23 hibernate-cleanup*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  377 2008-10-21 20:44 hostname*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2.7K 2008-10-21 20:44 hwclock*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.8K 2008-10-21 20:44 keymaps*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.1K 2008-09-13 12:39 laptop_mode*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  609 2008-09-06 11:50 lcd-brightness*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  694 2008-10-21 20:44 local*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2.0K 2008-10-21 20:44 localmount*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.8K 2008-10-21 20:44 modules*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  739 2008-10-21 20:44 mtab*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  11K 2008-10-08 12:25 mysql*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6.5K 2008-10-08 12:25 mysqlmanager*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 2008-08-31 02:59 net.eth0 -> net.lo*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  15K 2008-10-21 20:44 net.lo*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2.1K 2008-10-21 20:44 netmount*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  673 2009-01-03 00:28 NetworkManager*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  746 2009-01-03 00:28 NetworkManagerDispatcher*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.6K 2008-08-31 01:23 nscd*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  723 2008-10-21 20:44 numlock*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.2K 2008-08-30 09:13 pe-format*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2.5K 2008-10-21 20:44 procfs*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  538 2008-09-01 15:08 pwcheck*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  666 2008-09-25 10:17 pydoc-2.5*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  304 2008-08-31 00:13 reboot.sh*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  592 2008-10-21 20:44 root*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  558 2008-08-31 00:30 rsyncd*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.2K 2008-10-21 21:36 samba*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  525 2008-09-01 15:08 saslauthd*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  385 2008-08-31 00:13 shutdown.sh*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2.1K 2008-11-11 20:37 sshd*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  817 2008-11-11 23:59 svnserve*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  601 2008-10-21 20:44 swap*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  376 2008-10-21 20:44 sysctl*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.9K 2008-08-31 02:36 syslog-ng*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  765 2008-10-21 20:44 termencoding*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  457 2008-09-03 07:01 timidity*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  510 2008-08-31 00:15 udev-postmount*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  947 2008-10-21 20:44 urandom*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5.1K 2008-09-01 10:06 xdm*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  868 2008-09-01 11:11 xinetd*
```

And their levels:

```
             netmount | battery                       default

              urandom |                   boot

           fbcondecor | battery                       default

              hwclock |                   boot

            alsasound |                   boot

                 swap |                   boot

                 fsck |                   boot

                fcron | battery                       default

                  xdm | battery                       default

       NetworkManager | battery                       default

                 mtab |                   boot

    hibernate-cleanup |                   boot

         termencoding |                   boot

            syslog-ng | battery                       default

           localmount |                   boot

                local | battery nonetwork             default

                acpid | battery                       default

               procfs |                   boot

             bootmisc |                   boot

                 hald | battery                       default

               net.lo |                   boot

              keymaps |                   boot

               sysctl |                   boot

          consolefont |                   boot

             hostname |                   boot

          laptop_mode | battery

              modules |                   boot

                 root |                   boot

       lcd-brightness | battery

                 dbus | battery                       default

```

----------

## indanet

I'm running into the same problem. I'm using NetworkManager since about two years without problems, but since yesterday my WLAN (WPA2) does not seem to be recognized anymore. Now NetworkManager detects the interfaces eth0 and eth1 both as wired although eth1 is wireless. nm-applet also shows the "Connect to 802.1X Protected Wired Network" menu entry.

----------

## indanet

Here are the two requested outputs:

ls -la /etc/init.d/

```
total 260

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   811 2007-10-31 15:44 acpid

 8 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  6557 2008-12-22 23:33 alsasound

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   451 2008-12-21 22:15 avahi-daemon

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   445 2008-12-21 22:15 avahi-dnsconfd

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3661 2008-02-22 20:14 bootmisc

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1188 2008-02-22 20:14 checkfs

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3226 2008-02-22 20:14 checkroot

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3054 2008-02-22 20:14 clock

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1429 2008-02-22 20:14 consolefont

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   540 2007-12-15 11:15 consolekit

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   914 2008-12-28 15:02 cpufreqd

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   986 2008-08-12 07:20 cpufrequtils

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   299 2008-12-10 20:47 cupsd

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1152 2008-10-09 22:37 dbus

 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 2008-02-22 20:14 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   458 2007-09-07 17:12 dhcdbd

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1989 2008-06-28 11:39 dhcpd

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   736 2008-06-28 11:39 dhcrelay

 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    23 2008-02-22 20:14 functions.sh -> ../../sbin/functions.sh

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   756 2008-12-28 15:04 fuse

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   741 2008-12-24 12:29 git-daemon

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1111 2008-07-28 21:49 hald

 8 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5606 2008-02-22 20:14 halt.sh

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2580 2008-12-28 18:10 hibernate-cleanup

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   433 2008-02-22 20:14 hostname

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1076 2006-11-07 09:43 hotplug

 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    15 2007-11-02 19:50 hsf -> /usr/sbin/rchsf

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   443 2008-02-29 06:43 in.tftpd

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2104 2007-03-13 20:07 kexec

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1874 2008-02-22 20:14 keymaps

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   334 2006-12-01 09:17 limit-sleep-states

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   620 2008-02-22 20:14 local

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2088 2008-02-22 20:14 localmount

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   687 2008-10-29 21:14 mit-krb5kadmind

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   656 2008-10-29 21:14 mit-krb5kdc

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2947 2008-02-22 20:14 modules

32 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30696 2008-02-22 20:14 net.lo

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3311 2008-02-22 20:14 netmount

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   673 2009-01-07 22:05 NetworkManager

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   746 2009-01-07 22:05 NetworkManagerDispatcher

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1566 2008-08-19 09:06 nscd

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   670 2008-02-22 20:14 numlock

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   390 2008-12-29 22:28 portagexsd

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   666 2008-09-11 22:03 pydoc-2.5

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   639 2008-03-30 09:07 rdate

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   304 2007-12-22 20:43 reboot.sh

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   276 2008-02-22 20:14 rmnologin

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   558 2008-11-25 21:51 rsyncd

 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    23 2008-02-22 20:14 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1133 2008-11-29 20:33 samba

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   385 2007-12-22 20:43 shutdown.sh

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  2114 2008-10-27 21:47 sshd

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   817 2008-11-23 13:12 svnserve

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   440 2007-04-03 15:13 syndaemon

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1894 2008-05-23 09:55 syslog-ng

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   508 2008-08-09 15:15 udev-postmount

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   942 2008-02-22 20:14 urandom

 4 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   530 2007-04-10 22:37 vixie-cron

 8 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5137 2007-12-15 11:16 xdm
```

rc-update show

```
               acpid | battery      default                  

           alsasound |         boot                          

            bootmisc |         boot                          

             checkfs |         boot                          

           checkroot |         boot                          

               clock |         boot                          

         consolefont |         boot                          

            cpufreqd | battery      default                  

               cupsd |              default                  

                fuse | battery      default                  

                hald | battery      default                  

   hibernate-cleanup |         boot                          

            hostname |         boot                          

               kexec |         boot                          

             keymaps |         boot                          

               local | battery      default nonetwork        

          localmount |         boot                          

             modules |         boot                          

              net.lo |         boot                          

      NetworkManager | battery      default                  

           rmnologin |         boot                          

           syslog-ng | battery      default                  

             urandom |         boot                          

          vixie-cron |              default                  

                 xdm | battery      default                  

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# lsmod

# dmesg | grep -i iwl

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig 

```

----------

## indanet

Thanks, here they are:

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8139 (8139too)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:d3:47:a3:ce", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4220 (ipw2200)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:6f:b7:f6:23", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nls_iso8859_1           3712  1 

nls_cp850               4544  1 

vfat                   10240  1 

fat                    44124  1 vfat

nls_base                6080  4 nls_iso8859_1,nls_cp850,vfat,fat

fuse                   48860  1 

snd_pcm_oss            34272  0 

snd_mixer_oss          13760  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            27712  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      5824  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                42704  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6220  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

sd_mod                 23764  2 

acpi_cpufreq            5516  0 

i915                   28864  1 

drm                    68960  2 i915

usb_storage            42752  1 

scsi_mod               84292  2 sd_mod,usb_storage

usbhid                 18916  0 

hid                    31044  1 usbhid

snd_intel8x0           27932  1 

yenta_socket           22860  0 

snd_ac97_codec         95716  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                1472  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                56200  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              17924  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    44772  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5408  1 snd

ehci_hcd               31308  0 

ipw2200               132212  0 

acer_wmi               10048  0 

psmouse                35536  0 

backlight               3908  1 acer_wmi

uhci_hcd               20492  0 

evdev                   8800  4 

rsrc_nonstatic          8960  1 yenta_socket

usbcore               125872  5 usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

led_class               2948  1 acer_wmi

ieee80211              26504  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         4096  1 ieee80211

thermal                15132  0 

intel_agp              24892  1 

pcmcia_core            30992  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

8139too                20356  0 

mii                     4416  1 8139too

processor              28336  3 acpi_cpufreq,thermal

wmi                     5672  1 acer_wmi

button                  5968  0 

snd_page_alloc          7176  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

agpgart                27568  3 drm,intel_agp

unix                   21676  542 

```

dmesg | grep -i iwl's output was empty, so here is the output of

dmesg | grep -i ipw

```
ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmpr

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200 0000:06:05.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

```

ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:d3:47:a3:ce  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:20 Base address:0x2000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:6f:b7:f6:23  

          inet addr:169.254.104.253  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:60 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:19 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:4238 (4.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0xc000 Memory:b0100000-b0100fff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:84 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:84 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:5472 (5.3 KiB)  TX bytes:5472 (5.3 KiB)
```

iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"ALICE-WLAN60"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:D0:DE:83:5B:F6   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=59/100  Signal level=-65 dBm  Noise level=-85 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------

## vuakko

I'm stepping to the backstage. I happened to try wicd and it worked out of the box perfectly in all terms. Might retry networkmanager when KDE 4 gets

its network act together. Here's my infos still with some omissions:

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x8086:0x10f5 (e1000e)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", 

ATTR{address}=="00:1e:37:da:ae:0a", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", 

NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4236 (iwlagn)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", 

ATTR{address}=="00:16:ea:60:6f:ea", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", 

NAME="wlan0"
```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  269736  24

fuse                   56768  2

ehci_hcd               37004  0

yenta_socket           26060  0

uhci_hcd               24864  0

rsrc_nonstatic         11072  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            36132  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

usbcore               153168  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

e1000e                115752  0
```

dmesg | grep -i iwl

```
iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 1.3.27ks

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5300AGN REV=0x24

iwlagn: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100102, 

writing 0x100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:radio

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:assoc

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:RX

Registered led device: iwl-phy0:TX
```

ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <>

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Memory:fc000000-fc020000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4327 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4327 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:400735 (391.3 Kb)  TX bytes:400735 (391.3 Kb)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <>

          inet addr:<>  Bcast:<>  Mask:<>

          inet6 addr: <> Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1301038 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1289759 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1086963392 (1036.6 Mb)  TX bytes:592393443 (564.9 Mb)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr <>

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"<>"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: <>

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=42/100  Signal level:-74 dBm  Noise level=-91 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.
```

----------

## Xerionn

Hal is responsible for this and you can check the gentoo bugzilla for the relevant patch 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=246026

This will solve the problem with the mess up of wlan device as a wired device

----------

## indanet

 *Xerionn wrote:*   

> Hal is responsible for this and you can check the gentoo bugzilla for the relevant patch 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=246026
> 
> This will solve the problem with the mess up of wlan device as a wired device

 

Thanks, using the patch in this bug fixes the problem for me!

----------

